# substrate question



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

I mainly want to have HC growing in my cherry red shrimp tank. Currently I have it in fluorite, that being the only layer. I read about Amazonia soil, and I wonder does this have to be in layers or just by itself. Also would it be better to grow any plant overall than my current fluorite?

Also it is $10 per 2 liter bag. As a comparison or an exact measurement, how much would 1 bag be able to cover in a 10 gallon or a 5 gallon tank?


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Aqua soil can be used just by itself and is good to grow just about any plant we usually use in a planted tank. Substrate additives can be added for more demanding plants.

A 9l bag will be sufficient for use in a 10g and you should even have a bit of Aqua soil left.

Hope the info helps.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you very much for the reply!

I checked at the site, but it seems the 9 liter bag is out of stock .


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

When I'm determining how much Aquasoil to use my rule of thumb is 4-5 liters per square foot of tank footprint. This gives a decent depth for most of the plants that I grow.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I just set up a 10 gal and used aqua soil and got two 3 liter bags. Even that was a little much. It is very deep. I am thinking about taking some out. I don't see how you would use a 9L bag.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

IMO, i think your flourite is fine... People do well on other substrates that aren't even meant for tanks.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

gotcheaprice said:


> IMO, i think your flourite is fine... People do well on other substrates that aren't even meant for tanks.


Yup non-additive potting soil with a layer of sand on top will grow plants just as well as the big
name brand substrates but takes a bit more care & maintenance while you can get 50lbs bags
for about $10.00.

I've used flourite and Aqua soil and I don't think there's a difference other than name and color.

- Brad

EDITED: If your interested in using potting soil try to find "Schultz Aquatic Soil" and use it as your
bottom layer with a sand and/or gravel top layer. Putting sand on top of the soil will help keep it
from clouding your water and then a thin layer of small grain LFS gravel will make it all look natural.

The thing to remember is that you will need to do regular plant fertilizer feeding as the soil doesn't
come with additives (which is good) you can go with a liquid or a pellet anything will work well and
look natural.

I've used Eco/Flourite/Aqua soil and like them as they are easy to use and won't require fertilizer for
a year or two but if your looking for the best bang for your buck Schultz Aquatic Soil/sand/gravel is
your best bet.

- Brad


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've grown HC nicely if Flourite. However HC will grow much faster and nicer in Amazonia.


----------

